# Think I found a LUMP



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry now for this question. 
I'm minding my friends Male dog. 
He's only 9months old and sorry now for being graphic but if u can pic. His (nuts), penis, and. !!!!!!
Should there be another lump, ?
I thought it was his teeth first. (Do males have them). ?? 
But there's only 1lump not 2, 

Hope I'm making sense. 😁


Jeanie x


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Teeth ?
XClare


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm laughing to myself here. 

Like tits, females get them to feed pups, 

Do males have them but there not functional. 


Jeanie x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That is soooo close to home for me!! When I took Sami to be neutered I asked the nurse the same question!!! She was very polite, but could tell she thought I was daft!! Yes, boys do have them. At least my Sami does lol


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Nanci said:


> That is soooo close to home for me!! When I took Sami to be neutered I asked the nurse the same question!!! She was very polite, but could tell she thought I was daft!! Yes, boys do have them. At least my Sami does lol


Thank goodness for that Nanci, thought I was sounding a bit mad. Lol. 


Did Sami have 2 opposite each other cause there is only one her and it looks like ones that a Bitch would have after pups. 


Jeanie x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

like really big Jeanie??? nipples can be offset from one another...but shouldnt be that large on a male


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Like the size of a pea, 
I just googled it there and it said it's a common thing In males that will come and go. 

Just wanted to know before I tell my friend tomorrow. Didn't want to worry her for no reason. 


Jeanie x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm really laughing to myself Jeanie. Your first post and the bit about the teeth.....I thought perhaps you'd had a few too many ha ha! Now I know what what you mean and Biscuit has them too (although never swollen!) x


----------

